# Planted Fluval Flex 9 Gallon



## Nanolover (Sep 18, 2019)

Have kept fish before but never a planted tank. It’s my first attempt but I’m liking how it’s coming along. Been running for about a month. Just cycled and added a few danios and a female betta fry. Of course I want another one already!


----------

